# Best Way To Break Field Sod



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

May I ask those more experienced than I the best way to break up field sod for putting in a garden? I have a JD 3032E compact utility tractor. I attached my box blade and lowered the tines all the way down, but it just wouldn't dig in enough to pull up the sod. Should I just go down the road and politely ask/pay one of the farmers with more robust equipment to tear up the plot for me? Will a heavy duty roto tiller do the trick?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Warlokke (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I won't claim to know the best way but I just went thru the same pain. We decided to add to our raised beds by preparing a large area for a traditional garden plot. The only available area that got good sun was part of an old barnyard covered in crab grass. I have a 6 HP Yard Machine tiller and the first pass it didn't even break ground - I'm talking hard ground. At that point I used my Mahindra FEL to take off the top 4 inches of crabgrass, broken concrete and rock, then started tilling again. Currently I am about 5 inches down with the tiller and make passes every night to increase the tilled depth. My goal is to hit 6 plus inches of tilled soil by this weekend. Then I am going to my friends house and haul horse manure, chicken manure, straw, etc. and putting it on the garden heavy. After that, I am getting a dump truck load of pulverized, nursery grade topsoil dumped on top of that and will level out. After that, we will see what it is like next spring but I have hopes it will be at least 12 inches of good soil that will till easily. Like I said, I don't know if this is the best way, but it is what I am doing.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

We had back field I swear ground was just like cement

Cultiavtor work well...frist trip 6" down second trip full pull down..went darn slow both times...than repeatly drag set of harrows,project came out well.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

dhopkins55 said:


> May I ask those more experienced than I the best way to break up field sod for putting in a garden? I have a JD 3032E compact utility tractor. I attached my box blade and lowered the tines all the way down, but it just wouldn't dig in enough to pull up the sod. Should I just go down the road and politely ask/pay one of the farmers with more robust equipment to tear up the plot for me? Will a heavy duty roto tiller do the trick?
> Thank you in advance.


**********************************************************
John Deere invented the steel moldboard plow to do what you're wanting to do.

But if you don't have one, the farmer down the road may be one of the better alternatives. 

But before you go down to ask that farmer try removing scarifiers and applying box blade weight until the the remaining rippers (possibly only 2) will go in full depth. This may take awhile the first pass, depending on garden size of course. After busting it up some to full depth begin adding scarifiers back and finally work it at 90° to original and maybe a couple of times on the bias.

When that's done you may have a chance with a tiller if the soil moisture is close to correct.


----------



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the inputs. @ Stickerpicker - Your technique makes sense, so I will give it a try.


----------

